# Maintenance Fees & Transfer of Ownership



## smdavis (Jul 29, 2016)

My father had a time share through RCI, and Diamond Resorts owns the home resort in Williamsburg. He passed away a while ago and the RCI account was put into my sister's name since she was POA, executrix, etc. We paid the Diamond maintenance fees every year and kept using the accounts, exchanging through RCI (my dad had told us we would each get weeks of his when he passed.)

This year I decided to make it official and put my weeks in my name. I transferred the RCI account into my name after having the deed transferred. I couldn't deposit weeks until the Diamond account was updated too. I did the transfer paperwork, paid the transfer fee, and after a lengthy battle between Diamond's title company and the Williamsburg court house, the ownership of the account was transferred to me. I got a letter dated 7/14 saying the transfer of ownership was completed. 

A few days ago I got a statement dated 7/14 for 2016 maintenance fees due 9/1, but when I checked my records I found I had paid the 2016 fees in Dec 2015, when the account was still in my dad's name. 

When I reached out to billing to have my payment transferred, I was told this is a new account and new 2016 fees apply. I reminded them the account was transferred, and they said it didn't matter. This looks like double billing to me. I have 2 statements for the same 2016 fee for the same units, same week. They said it isn't. 

I have been regretting the decision to put the account in my name. Diamond is horrible. 

After all the stalling of the transfer, I lost my July vacation  (another story....) and now I have to pay something that was already paid?

Can they do this? 
Am I wrong in thinking this is a double bill?

Any advice would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 29, 2016)

I believe there are different rules for what happen to you then most transfers.  Most of the time at a sale of a DRI TS, DRI does it very best to make it as unpleasant as possible. The  current year of points is lost and the "Club"membership is forever lost.  That is not suppose to happen in a transfer due to a death.

I'd call again and ask for a supervisor.  DRI talks a lot about a transfer due to a death, saying that the new owner should have all the rights and privileges of the old owner. SO NO you should not have to repay the MFs or lose the 2016 usage.

Good Luck


----------



## smdavis (Jul 29, 2016)

Thank you! I had spoken with a supervisor, but I will call her back & let her know it's a transfer due to a death.


----------



## RLS50 (Jul 30, 2016)

First off, sorry about the passing of your father.

I think your double billing story sounds very similar to what happened to us.  When it happened to us DRI blamed it on a system glitch caused by mistakes in the migration of Gold Key owners into the DRI system.

Here is what happened.   We also purchased a property from another owner last year (2015) that started as a Gold Key owned property.  It transferred in December and the old owner paid the 2016 MF's.  Then I got a bill in April for the 2016 MF's.   

Here is the crazy part, when I called DRI and told them this was a mistake they basically asked me to prove it, because their systems showed the bill as being due.   Fortunately the old owner and closing company were very helpful and provided this documentation to me so I provided to DRI. 

DRI did back out the charges, but I can tell you that I have very little trust in their systems or processes.   They have made many mistakes and errors with our accounts and fixing all those problems has involved waiting on hold (collectively) for hours listening to the guy in their taped message incessantly talking about Staying Vacationed and how it leads to a happier and healthier life and supposedly some kind of Zen-like peace with the universe.    

It is incredibly ironic actually.   Dealing with DRI since they took over from Gold Key sometimes has felt like being stuck in a Monty Python skit.

Anyway, like we did, you may have to prove to DRI with the paperwork that the MF for this unit was already paid.   You most definitely do not have to pay MF's twice on the same unit.


----------



## anniesusie (Apr 19, 2017)

This sounds exactly like us! I just got this transferred. It went on and on and on. Paid numerous fees and now I'm looking at weeks that I have no idea how to use. They make it complicated so they can sell more. Nothing is explained and now I'm looking at paperwork to transfer the week to points by joining "THe Club". This has been more flexible for us due to the point discounts, but it is $200 more than I paid last year. 
I cracked up about listening to the "Stay Vacationed" incessantly and how stressful the actual company is.


----------



## nope_900 (Apr 19, 2017)

I just joined TUG to share my horror transfer story. I will make it as short as possible but the entire story spans a two page document I used to track all of the phone calls/contacts.  I add to it every time I have to contact Diamond.

We were told, in order to be a family transfer and avoid fees, we need to be on DH's grandmother's account for a year.  We did that, paid the fees, used the points until it was time to transfer.  Took months to transfer and as soon as transfer was complete, we booked a stay in palm springs (only thing left).  Had a not so good room and an even worse timeshare presentation.  Ended up getting a sampler package as we had traveled with it a few years prior and had a good time (through family, not in our name).  Came home to a bill for that year's dues.  Multiple calls (at least a dozen) and no one knows why we are charged.  Condensed version, I had to contact BBB.  That finally got some answers (sort of).  During a resale, new owners are supposed to pay fees (double billing, old owners already paid these fees, we know, we paid them). We are told they would make an exception in this this case (why an exception?  It wasn't a resale but a family transfer.  I said this specifically but still wasn't acknowledged).  Absurd company.  This was June-December of 2016.  Missed out on using 6 months of PAID IN FULL sampler package.


----------



## artringwald (Apr 20, 2017)

It's been awhile since I've had to use it, but I've received good responses from posting questions/problems on DRI's moderated forums:

https://www.diamondresortsforums.com

The DRI people that moderate those forums usually provide more accurate answers than anyone you'll talk to on the phone.


----------

